# My first hive build ever!



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

Not sure what color to paint it but here it is.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Good job. Paint it with whatever cheap light colored paint you can. It is satisfying to make your own stuff.


----------



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

It is very satisfying making your own things, plus its cheaper. I thought about painting it a Bright Green. 

Does it matter if its a dark color or light color? I have heard two sides of the story from the locals. Some say to stay with light colors, cause bees dont like dark colors. Then on the other hand, some say the opposite.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Dark colors will be hot in NC, and I would avoid them in Connecticut as well. 

I would seal all of the end-grain with Titebond III glue before painting. I also run a bead of glue in all inside corners. I also seal over all of the fasteners.

I used a lot if glue...


----------



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok so I decided to go yellow and white. Found this paint at Lowes as a mis tint and got 2 gallons of paint for 10 bucks. 

Sorry for the poor quality of pics, all I had was my cam on my phone.


----------

